# Capo owners..



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey all,

I went to my local LBS (in Santa Clarita) to check out a Capo to test ride. But they don't stock them since there's no demad for them. What shop did you buy yours or see them at? InCycle (Sam Dimas) has them listed online, but I'm wondering what other shops stock them.

Thanks


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

which LBS? Performance? Tell KT he's a slacker 

Try Helen's on the west side. On Broadway in Santa Monica. They're a big Cannondale dealer, last I checked. 

I think I've seen 'em at Bicycle John's in Burbank too.

Jeff


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yup, Performance.. 

I'll call Helen's tomorrow.


----------

